# Engine Heater for Winter



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Alright. It might only be mid-August, but winter is on my mind lately and all the things that I need to get done before it. 

One of the big things that has been on my mind since last winter is an engine heater for the Tiguan. It appears that VW doesn't even sell one or make one for the Tiguan at all (or any of their models). The Atlas gets a block heater in the Canadian market though from what I've read. 

I ordered an oil pan heater for the Tiguan because that's what I had on my Audi Q7 and it made a big difference on the frigid morning cold starts. But unfortunately the Tiguan uses a plastic oil pan... So I don't think it'd be wise to install an oil pan heater, would it?

Other than that there appears to be no options for engine heaters for NAR Tiguan's without spending big bucks on a euro in-line coolant heater. 

The Tiguan uses 0W oil so that helps a lot in the winter. But even still, in January when the temp was -30 and -50 with the wind chill, the Tiguan still struggled to start. Just a bunch of slow cranking until it finally fired up. Then it took forever to warm up. Plus who knows how bad that damaged the engine with wear. 

In Europe they have in line coolant heaters and even this thing called webasto that warms the car up (interior) without the engine running. I wish VW of North America had those as options here. 

The Atlas has an engine block heater option, why doesn't the Tiguan? 





Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## tdb2 (Mar 20, 2018)

My understanding is that EA888b (gen 3) uses exhaust manifold to heat the coolant (or uses the coolant to cool exhaust manifold if you prefer). It has to deal with catalytic converter and ability to run leaner mix. As a result the coolant is heated up VERY fast in this engine and the engine gets to optimal temperature much much faster in winter. Combine with super low viscosity oil being used and you don't need any heaters.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

tdb2 said:


> My understanding is that EA888b (gen 3) uses exhaust manifold to heat the coolant (or uses the coolant to cool exhaust manifold if you prefer). It has to deal with catalytic converter and ability to run leaner mix. As a result the coolant is heated up VERY fast in this engine and the engine gets to optimal temperature much much faster in winter. Combine with super low viscosity oil being used and you don't need any heaters.


Interesting. Then the slow cranking during the frigid cold this past winter was probably from my battery? 

That's good to know about how the exhaust manifold heats the coolant. Did not know that. Even still, it just seems odd that there's no heater because that's when the most wear on an engine happens. But I guess if the engine is designed for winter then it won't wear itself anymore than normal weather.

Maybe I'll get a battery warmer this winter so the car can utilize all of it's cold cranking amps in the cold and not leave me stranded ever. It could help prolong the life of the battery too. Hmmmm.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## TDeyeguy (Mar 13, 2018)

I have a FrostHeater (coolant) for my TDI since I have a relatively short commute and it's amazing. I just have it plugged into a timer that turns on 3-6hrs before I wake up. My Scangauge II reads 190F (normal operating ) at start up (instant heat) and drops to around 160F once coolant gets circulating before returning to normal operating temp. It was $150 and made by Zero Start I believe. 

For the Tiguan I would not use one of those oil pan heaters. Also, as has been noted; I've never driven a car that reached operating temp as quickly as the Tiguan. It was most likely your battery. I have no experience with battery heaters, but I could see that working well as long as it's not super hot.


----------



## turbo_four (Feb 24, 2021)

Pre-heating any engine in cold weather has many benefits. I have a DEFA WarmUp on my MK7 Golf R. They now make them for Tiguans and other vehicles. Contact DEFA for more details: See this link:

Cold weather engine preheating options for 2.0 TSI engines 

You can swap the plastic oil pan for a metal one if it doesn't already have one, and use this DIY oil pan heater

DIY Oil Pan Heater for MK7 Golf R 2.0 TSI Engine


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Ohhhh. That looks great!


----------

